# Went out and took some Pics of my Z



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

My '03 350z, and another pic with my buddy's '03 350, with some G35c 19 inch wheels.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

very sweet... probly the best Z i've ever seen


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I like yours Ruben but the black Z is _*stupid*_.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks mzaunbis, I hope you're talking about mine. 

Irontom, yeah its sick. 

Couple more...


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Have you thought about a front lip? It would look that much better with the front an inch or two lower. Very nice though, chrome wheels always look good on the Z33's for some reason.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just plain badass


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> just plain badass


couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Z_Spool said:


> Have you thought about a front lip? It would look that much better with the front an inch or two lower. Very nice though, chrome wheels always look good on the Z33's for some reason.



I'm looking at lips now, I photochopped one on a couple of days ago, and now I NEEEEEEED one!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Both cars look absolutely beautiful. I'd be proud to sport either one.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Dope shit

That shit looks mean


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Very nice. I usually don't like white cars, but that was nice.


----------

